# how loose should a metal band be?



## combattank (Feb 5, 2010)

How loose should the metal bracelet (band) be on an analog watch? 

I just got a MTG1000-1. I decided to finally buy a watch with a metal bracelet after using G-Shock watches with the normal resin bands for years. For some reason, parts of the resin straps tend to break on me, especially the part that holds the strap down after the buckle.

I can currently put my index finger into the band when I wear it on my wrist. Is this considered to be the normal looseness?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

You know, it's really up to you. Personally, I usually like mine such that just my little finger is able to slip through.

Btw, congrats on your new MTG. It's a goodie. :-!


----------



## uktrailmonster (Nov 18, 2007)

As far as I know there's no law on this. Whatever you find most comfortable. If you like a snug fit, just allow for a little expansion of your wrist when it gets warm.


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

I usually use this as a guideline:

If the actual watch can move to the opposite side of your wrist by simply shaking it around, then it's loose.

If you are left with an imprint on your wrist after taking it off, it's too tight.


----------



## c.k. (Jul 30, 2009)

I always wear mine that I can fit 2 fingers, between bracelet and the wrist.


----------



## cowboytuna (Oct 28, 2009)

I used to wear mine lose. but lately, I'm inclined to wear it semi-fit.


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

I tend to wear my watches on the tight side. Can barely fit my pinkie finger between band and wrist. Can move watch up and down wrist, bu I do not like it when case shifts from side to side. But again, it is a personal preference.


----------



## checknwatch (Aug 30, 2009)

It's all personal preference. For me, watches with buttons or pushers (everything from G-Shocks to analog chronographs) get worn snug on the wrist but never tight. Non-chrono analogs tend to sit looser on the wrist.


----------



## stripe (May 20, 2009)

It needs to be as tight as it has to be, for the watch to stop turning and twisting on my wrist


----------



## Shel (Feb 5, 2010)

combattank said:


> How loose should the metal bracelet (band) be on an analog watch?
> 
> I just got a MTG1000-1. I decided to finally buy a watch with a metal bracelet after using G-Shock watches with the normal resin bands for years. For some reason, parts of the resin straps tend to break on me, especially the part that holds the strap down after the buckle.


Congrats on your new purchase!

I just received this watch about a week ago, and really love it!

As for how tight/loose to wear it, as someone else suggested, I'd say it should be loose enough so it doesn't leave a mark on your wrist, but tight enough so it doesn't twist around so you can't view it quickly.

I basically allow about enough room so I can put my pinky between my wrist and the watch band.


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

Shel said:


> I basically allow about enough room so I can put my pinky between my wrist and the watch band.


+1 I agree.

Anoying part is when you discover that that "perfect fit" that you just found no longer works in summer (for example) since your wrist size changes per season.

This is part of the reason why I love rasin so much. I never had problems with rasin in this regards. Metal however tends to be anoying... too loose, too fit... to much adjusting for that "perfect" fit... and not having a pefect fit somehow always anoys the living daylight out of me...:-d

Cheers:-!


----------

